# Just Saying Hi!



## Matt Stone (May 12, 2002)

I have only recently found this site (again).  I became a member quite a while back, but completely forgot about it (lost the link).  I post a lot on www.e-budo.com and www.kungfuonline.com, so I had forgotten this was here.

In an effort to continue meeting folks with similar interests (and with luck gain further insight into my own training by reading about the insights others have into their own), I thought I'd jump in and say hello to the folks in this forum.

I have been studying Yiliquan kung fu since 1985, and about 9 months ago or so I started doing Modern Arnis with John CS Lehmann.  Gotta say that FMA has _really_ impacted how I view my other training, and allowed me an entirely new perspective on training.

That's it, no more soapbox time for me!

Happy Training!


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yiliquan1 _
> 
> *I have been studying Yiliquan kung fu since 1985*



Welcome! Tell us more about it in the Chinese Martial Arts forum!



> *
> and about 9 months ago or so I started doing Modern Arnis with John CS Lehmann. *



I know Mr. Lehmann--I am also a student of mr. Hartman. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Stone (May 13, 2002)

It's there!  Enjoy!  Thanks for the warm welcome!

:samurai:  :tank:


----------

